# Best steriliser for twins???



## BabyBumpHope

I am expecting twins mid September time but know they could turn up early so we are trying our best to be organised beforehand.

I plan to breastfeed them and have purchased the medela freestyle breastpump. 

I'm currently looking into sterilisers. Would prefer an electric one as they seem alot easier and more practical. 

I understand that the breastfeeding may not go totally to plan so would like a steriliser that would accommodate my breast pump equipment and enough bottles for twins. I really don't like the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles as I've never know a baby get away with them (they has very wide necks). I prefer the look of the avent ones which tend to be taller. 

Which steriliser would you recommend? Do you recommend two with twins? Or can you get bigger ones? Would appreciate any advice

X


----------



## Skidaddle83

Hi, 
I have the tommee tippee steriliser as we had it from our first child. I thought we would need to buy a new one so we had two on the go but found that it was plenty big enough as it holds eight of our bottles and teats which was four bottles each for every 12 hours - it just meant that we put it on in the morning and then again in the evening. We use the NUK bottles which are quite tall and thin and it also left room for the tommee tippee take out pots too. It's a fab design for on the work top as it doesn't take up a lot of room either.
The on,y other thing we used was the microwavable sterilser from my breast pump set to sterilse the odd extra bottle - hope that helps!


----------



## Nut_Shake

The tommee tippee electric sterliser can hold any bottles really, I started with tommee tippee bottles then switched to mam and they still fit in the steriliser fine! So easy and quick to use too, I'd recommend it xx


----------



## ems1

Tommee tippee one is good.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Do you girls have a link to the exact tommee tippee one you mean?

X


----------



## mommy2010

i used the electric tomee tippee sterilizer with my son and planning to do the same for my twins as they sterilize bottles in 5 minutes mine only has space for 6 bottles but seem as its so quick to sterilizers i dont think therll be a problem 

this is the one ive got 
hopfully link shows up how i want it to xx

https://groceries.asda.com/asda-est...ppee-generic-phrase&referrer=cookiesDetecting


----------



## mommy2010

mommy2010 said:


> i used the electric tomee tippee sterilizer with my son and planning to do the same for my twins as they sterilize bottles in 5 minutes mine only has space for 6 bottles but seem as its so quick to sterilizers i dont think therll be a problem
> 
> this is the one ive got
> hopfully link shows up how i want it to xx
> 
> https://groceries.asda.com/asda-est...ppee-generic-phrase&referrer=cookiesDetecting



and it didnt lol its the one for 39.99 at the bottom closer to nature electric sterilizer lol x


----------

